# South Bulloch County bear



## fishtail (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.statesboroherald.com/section/1/article/77161/
A 250lb Black Bear was captured south of Interstate 16 in Bulloch County.


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 5, 2016)

Never heard of one chewing on tires before. I imagine every county in Ga. has had a bear ramble through at one time or another. They dont usually cause such a ruckus at one location though.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 5, 2016)

My cousin saw a bear cross I-16 out from statesboro a few years back. I was on a Wma hunt Thursday when the warden brought that bear by the check station. Guy camped next to me was telling me about it.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 5, 2016)

Our club a few miles south of I16 near Pembroke had one sighting reported by a 17 year old last week and 2 club members claimed to have seen tracks. 
This was dismissed by several club members, now it appears proof positive.

There were supposed reports of one in Effingham county last year and again this year.


----------

